# How does Dish do it?



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

Over the summer I talked to someone from the executive response team and was told how important I was as a long time Dish customer, only to have most of my HD programming dropped from my Dish 500 with no notification, get delayed service appointments for 1000.4, and basically told to bad so sad, no adjustment in price or escalated appointments (he did tell me I get free HD for life, my response was I'm not getting HD now). How do they stay in business and treat customers like that?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Usually we need more info than that. What's your situation, what's your package...


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

AT 250, HD for life, Dish 500, sats 119, 110, 61.5


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

They should move you to a full eastern arc setup then.

Kevin


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Or full Western Arc.


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

Understood, my point was their level of or lack of customer service.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Your biggest problem is your split arc setup. As pointed out - you need either a full western Arc (110,119, and 129) or a full Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7,and 77), depending on which arc your HD locals (if available) are on. 

Most of the HD channels that were on 61.5 have been moved to 72.7 (but not all). You should have the full arcs to get all your paid for programming. Call Dish for a service appointment/upgrade.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You need an Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7,and 77) setup assuming your locals are Jackson. Perhaps one of the *D*ISH Network *I*nternet *R*esponse *T*eam (DIRT) folks will respond to you.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

DGRez said:


> Understood, my point was their level of or lack of customer service.


You do know they advertised this all over the place for months and months and months to get people switched over...did you not respond to any of the offers to get you moved over to EA or WA?

What customer service piece do you feel they are lacking?


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

Their records showed in error that I had 129, even though the boxes phone home nightly. I didn't get any advertisements. Am I supposed to contact them and ask if they are going to reposition stations on their satellites in the future? Their protocol is to wait until the customer calls in and complains. I haven't lost ESPN or locals yet so I didn't notice until this week that I didn't have NFL HD. I'm a long term Dish customer that has been satisfied until the way most of the CSRs handled this situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

DGRez said:


> Their records showed in error that I had 129, even though the boxes phone home nightly. I didn't get any advertisements. Am I supposed to contact them and ask if they are going to reposition stations on their satellites in the future? Their protocol is to wait until the customer calls in and complains. I haven't lost ESPN or locals yet so I didn't notice until this week that I didn't have NFL HD. I'm a long term Dish customer that has been satisfied until the way most of the CSRs handled this situation.


DISH Network did have the OP's orbital listed incorrectly on his account so he was not contacted by us regarding the orbital migrations to Full Eastern Arc or Full Western Arc installations, thus eliminating all hybrid installations. It would be easy if the receiver reports back the satellites that it shows but we do not have a reliable method of obtaining that information at this time. We are at the point now that we are moving all the HD channels so those customers with a hybrid installation are forced to call DISH Network so we can determine there actual satellite orbitals and then we will schedule for a free antenna re-point. It is now the only method DISH Network has to identify these accounts. We do apologize for all the inconvenience this is causing our customers but we want to get everyone moved over to the correct orbitals before we permanently remove all the HD channels from Western Arc accounts viewing the 61.5 orbital. If any customer are having a similar issue with there HD channels and have satellites 119, 110 & 61.5, please contact a DIRT member or DISH Network at your earliest convenience. Thank you!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DGRez said:


> Their records showed in error that I had 129, even though the boxes phone home nightly. I didn't get any advertisements. Am I supposed to contact them and ask if they are going to reposition stations on their satellites in the future? Their protocol is to wait until the customer calls in and complains. I haven't lost ESPN or locals yet so I didn't notice until this week that I didn't have NFL HD. I'm a long term Dish customer that has been satisfied until the way most of the CSRs handled this situation.


I'd have to guess you were an early adopter of HD when just adding the 61.5 dish was good enough. and possibly, someone saw that you have had 110/119, and just assumed that you had 129 as well (or some database maintenance may have put that in or whatever).

Going to eastern Arc will mean that all your receivers will need to be a ViP model. It will also mean that any locals you have in HD will not also have SD versions as well any more.

ESPN HD is on satellite 110 transponder 7 as well as eastern Arc, which is why you haven't lost it yet. You were put on 61.5 because that is where your HD locals are.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

My original installation was a dish pointing to 110, 119, and 129. Then when my local HD's became available on 61.5, I had a 2nd dish (500) to point to only 61.5. 

I have no issues with this setup (that I know of), but is this something that needs to be changed over?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

mcss1985 said:


> My original installation was a dish pointing to 110, 119, and 129. Then when my local HD's became available on 61.5, I had a 2nd dish (500) to point to only 61.5.
> 
> I have no issues with this setup (that I know of), but is this something that needs to be changed over?


No, you are fine.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

mcss1985 said:


> My original installation was a dish pointing to 110, 119, and 129. Then when my local HD's became available on 61.5, I had a 2nd dish (500) to point to only 61.5.
> 
> I have no issues with this setup (that I know of), but is this something that needs to be changed over?


Does it NEED to be changed out ? - no, unless it bugs you to have 2 dishes. If you want a single dish - then yes, you would - but you would also need all ViP receivers.


----------

